
'Alternative cancer therapies' may increase your risk of death - okket
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/behindtheheadlines/news/2017-08-16-alternative-cancer-therapies-may-increase-your-risk-of-death/
======
Cozumel
Everyone's risk of death is 100%. I think they mean to say 'increases risk of
an _early_ death'.

